# The Canadian on CP between Sudbury and Winnipeg?



## jis (Mar 20, 2015)

http://www.railwayage.com/index.php/passenger/intercity/via-rail-pondering-alternative-ontario-routing-for-suspended-canadian.html



> After months of late arrivals due to track congestion on CNs northern Ontario main line, compounded by slow orders arising from CNs efforts to recover from two tar sands oil train explosions, Via Rail is examining an alternative routing for the _Canadian,_the continents last classic streamliner, originally Canadian Pacifics premier luxury passenger train.
> 
> ....
> 
> One option is to shift to CP trackage between Winnipeg, Manitoba, and Sudbury, Ontario, something Via Rail CEO Yves Desjardins-Siciliano hinted at last November during an interview with _Railway Age._ The motive, he said then, would be to provide passengers with a more scenic route closer to the Great Lakes, while at the same time serving more communities.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 20, 2015)

Good news!

This was part of the Canadian's Route when my late wife and I rode from Vancouver to Montreal in the 80s!

It definitely was more scenic than the current Northern route, and included Thunder Bay, ON, on Lake Superior, her hometown as well as that of her classmate Musician/ Bandleader Paul Schaeffer of SNL and Letterman fame!

The upscale Luxury Rocky Mountaineer currently runs the Western end of the original Route from Vancouver via Banff and Lake Louise into Calgary,

If only they could reroute the entire train it would once again be the most scenic rail route in North America and would avoid the terrible CN freight delays that plague the current Canadian!( even worse than the Hi-Line!!)


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 20, 2015)

If this move ever happens it will be the fossil fuel industry that drives it and not VIA.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Mar 20, 2015)

Interesting!

It would gain some potential passengers: Thunder Bay Pop 122,000 vs Sioux Lookout: 5,000. But the 'remote' passenger service would probably still have to be maintained along the CN route. Guess the White River RDC could be shifted to run out of Capreol.... with a rerouted Canadian now serving the RDC's remote stops between Sudbury and White River.

But the CP is also a busy freight line and I’m sure a reroute would certainly come at a price.


----------



## yarrow (Mar 20, 2015)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Interesting!
> 
> But the CP is also a busy freight line and I’m sure a reroute would certainly come at a price.


considering who the ceo of cp is i wouldn't hold my breath


----------



## Palmetto (Mar 23, 2015)

Ditto on that one, yarrow.


----------

